# Smoking drill



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

My dewalt drill used to let out all the magic smoke. I took out the back cover and cleaned out all the old shavings and dust. One of the brushes was frozen and wouldn't move foward. All is good now and the drill runs like a champ. Anyone know where to get more drill smoke?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Keep Buying dewalt


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Keep Buying dewalt


LMAO! :laughing::laughing::laughing:



I've always tossed 'em when they smoke...very impressive that you were able to fix it (even if it is a DeWalt )


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

4 screws and a small flat head screwdriver to remove the brushes. Fixed in less then 10 minutes.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> LMAO! :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always tossed 'em when they smoke...very impressive that you were able to fix it (even if it is a DeWalt )


I learned long ago I can't afford cheap tools.


----------

